# Databases > Data Warehousing - Informatica - installation and configuration

## saravana.illiterate

hello experts..

 iam saravana kumar .. iam a computer illiterate ... 

 i have tried installing informatica 7.1 in my windows XP computer

 i have tried connecting to repository server - it shows coonection failed

 i have checked the admin password - still its confusing - i couldn't make it work

 this installation and setup might be very simple question to u but it is a great deal for me 

can you assist me in installing and configuring informatica..?

> whats is the admin password ? - it prompts to enter admin password to connect to rep server - i have tried all passwords ... still no use

experts... pls assist me by sending step by step procedure to install and configure the informatica

----------


## versionking

*Informatica 8.1.1 installation procedure:* :Big Grin: 

steps:

1. select the install application file.

2.please select an option to install.

select: server

hit next

3.browse key file form your informatica source files.

and then hit next

4.we get installation prerequisites.
next

5. installation set: choose install power center 8.1.1

installation directory: optional if u want to change u can change else leave it default and hit next.

6.pre installation summary: hit install button.

7. installing screen appears and it takes few seconds.....

8.domain configuration:



*create new domain
*


database: oracle
dbase url: localhost:1521
database user id: infarep    /*(anything u like)*/
dbase user password: *******   /*( thing u chose to be)*/
database connect string:XE   /*(mine is XE)*/

hit test connection

well u get test pass notification if ur test fails try to create a infarep database user id in the oracle 10g and give all the dba rights to it. and then ....... try to hit the test button u can see test pass phrase.

9.now java notification appears try to *unblock* it.

10. *domain configuration:*

domain name: /*default*/

domain host name:/*default*/

nodename:/*default*/

domain port no:6001

domain user name:admin

domain password: /*choose wht ever*/
confirm password:/*re type it here*/


(.) create repository service

and hit next

11.power center service configuration

now please uncheck this option and hit next.

12. *power center services configuration:* :Confused: 

(.) create new power center repository

repository name: rep1 /*choose  what ever u want*/

code page: /*leave as default*/

database type: oracle

database user id: infarep  /*choose the domain one here*/

db password: /* same wht u kept @ domain config*/

connect string: XE  /*well mine is XE so.....*/

hit test connection and u can test passed phrase

hit next

service name: /* leave default*/

13. check the create integration service

service name:  /* leave default*/

username: Administrator

password: Administrator

select the character  data mov mode: (.) ASCII

hit next

14. installation status: sucess 

hit done

15. *next try installation for client:* :Wink: 

gets welcome scree

hit next

16. installation prerequisites hit next

17. select complete option hit next

18. choose installation directory: use the default one.

hit next

19.integration repository directory ( well, choose the default one itself).
and  hit next

20. integration repository name: rep1/* the one you used as repository name in power center services config*/

21.code pg: /*leave default*/

22. you can see the review page  and then it
 INSTALL

23. done.

24.?????

----------


## arvind29861

Hi 

I am having SQL Server 2008 Express Edition and Informatica 8.6 for installation. I got stuck up during the "Configure Domain Database" step.

The below step which u told in the above reply is for Oracle.

database: oracle
dbase url: localhost:1521
database user id: infarep /*(anything u like)*/
dbase user password: ******* /*( thing u chose to be)*/
database connect string:XE /*(mine is XE)*/

hit test connection

well u get test pass notification if ur test fails try to create a infarep database user id in the oracle 10g and give all the dba rights to it. and then ....... try to hit the test button u can see test pass phrase.


Please tell me the same for SQL Server. 

Database type: SQLServer
Database url: host_name :Stick Out Tongue: ort_name
Database user ID: 
Database user password:
Database service name:
custom string:

----------


## jblack913

Please tell me the same for SQL Server. 

Database type: SQLServer
Database url: :1433
Database user ID:
Database user password:
Database service name:
custom string:

----------


## shalini1985

Hi ,

I am planning to install Infromatica 7 on Windows 7 , please anybody let me know if its possible . bcos some people say its not possible to install Informatica on Windows 7. i am just a beginner and wanted to learn this technology.

please help.

----------


## akmohanty

In Informatica 7.1 there default user id and password is Administrator and also password is Administrator.In repository adminiconsole just edit configure repository server and put the new password that will be your password to log in to repository admin console.

----------

